# Anyone have a 5.7 pistol? I just bought one as my FIRST Ruger firearm.



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

*First impressions without shooting it:*
*1. It's long with its 4.9" barrel. (My S&W M&P 40 has a 4" barrel.)*
*2. It's light for a long pistol.*
*3. Feels fine in my mediumish hand but it does have a somewhat-long trigger reach.*
*4. The mag release is impossible for me to reach with my right thumb, so that's a two-hand job for me.*
*







*
*Sure hope the Speer GoldDots become available soon.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I owned an Fn FIve Seven back around 2008-09. With the long cartridge, the grip was too long (front to back) for my hand.

I've also owned 3 PS90s over the years.

I do like the caliber. But good luck finding ammo for it now. Be aware that the American Eagle 5.7x28mm is crap. The bullets come apart from the casing all the time. SS198 ammo is the best and most reliable. It is actually loaded in Europe by FN. The 197 ammo is not loaded by FN, despite the factory box


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not having considered one of these, what is the purpose/benefit/advantage to a handgun in this caliber? I thought this caliber was primarily a rifle/longer range load, not designed for close combat? Seems like a 40 cal or 45 cal pistol round would be more durable for close combat situations and also have the powder load required? Seems like a .223 cal is going right through a lot of tissue without doing a lot of close range damage?
What am I missing here? I don’t see why this is a good caliber for a handgun?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

At $2 a shot I could not justify it.
I can get match grade .308 ammo for less, and drill targets at 400 yards + with them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks. Appreciate that. Basically, kind of a “nice to have the latest and greatest thing on the market“ but for me, I am not tempted to spend $700 or more to put this in my defensive handgun Arsenal. He mentioned deer hunting with one also but, to me, it’s an awful light round for deer hunting. More suited to shooting coyotes or woodchucks. Not trying to be critical, I’m sure it fits a lot of buyers needs, just not mine.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Congratulations. I hope you update us with your first range report.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> At $2 a shot I could not justify it.
> I can get match grade .308 ammo for less, and drill targets at 400 yards + with them.


Yes, but it's difficult to conceal a .308 rifle on one's person, and ALL shots after the first are rather slow.. My last 8 boxes of factory ammo cost 'only' $1.10 per round, delivered and taxed.

Maybe I will fall in love with it, maybe I won't. But I can't tell until I try it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry, I saw a $99.98 price tag on the ammo box in your pic. 
It might be a challenge to conceal that Ruger-57 too.
GW


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Sorry, I saw a $99.98 price tag on the ammo box in your pic.
> It might be a challenge to conceal that Ruger-57 too.
> GW


*That was the FIRST box of 5.7 ammo I bought, from the pistol dealer.. And I was pleasantly surprised to see that the pistol with its taclite/laser-site fits
nicely in my Tommy's Kickin'-A gunpack/bellybag.. Lucky me.*


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My buddy has one he loves it. I shot it very soft recoil. It is a very fast shooting round over 2000 fps. 20 round magazine is alot of fire power.. As far as lethality of the round one somber example would be the Fort Hood shooting.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

*RANGE REPORT--*
*Had only one 50box of FNH 27g. ammo, so experience is limited.*
*1. What recoil?*
*2. Muzzle velocity of the 27g. load was average of 2127FPS from only three shots, so may not be very indicative.*
*3. Gun is easy to shoot, and the active portion of the looong trigger pull is at least clean and smooth, something my S&W M&P 40s are NOT. (They're short and scratchy.)*
*4. Gun, brandnew, shoots groups half the size of my 40s, as in 1 to 1-1/2 inches for 5 shots at 10 yards from a rest v. the two 40s' typical 2 to 3', same conditions.*
*5. Noise did not seem any different than from my 40.*
*6. The pistol functioned perfectly with the FNH 27g. ammo. *
*7. Ergonomically, the overall grip was plenty OK, the trigger blade felt rather sharp, and the gun, with or without ammo, is LIGHT.. Weights, in ounces, pistols bare (no mag or ammo or taclite/laser), and then with a mag of ammo short one round (that's 19 and 14 rounds) plus one round for the chamber, 27g. FNHs for the Ruger, 140g. Barnes TAC-XPs for the S&W ................................... Ruger 57 ............................ M&P 40*
*Bare......................................................20.6.......................................28.6*
*With full mag (less one) plus one in the chamber ..............................................................28.6.......................................36.2*
*The half-pound differences are quite apparent when handling each pistol, loaded or not.*

*I LIKE this thing; when I get better ammo--have FNH 40g. Sporting rounds and American Eagle 40g. FMJs on the way--it'll be my carry gun with just one spare mag instead of the two I carry with my 40.*

*FWIW, I saved all my cases but right now it's highly unlikely I'll ever reload them.*


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m glad you enjoy it. I have a few Rugers and they have been very Reliable. My first handgun was a P95. Built like a tank and always runs perfectly. Also have a Mark III and a SR9c. I’m sure this one will serve you well.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Good to have some practice time in. Save your brass just in case and hopefully ammo gets back in stock. Not sure how this caliber does when reloading but my neighbor has done some 5.7 with good results.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Years ago, I used to sell a few hundred pieces of brass at a time on the FN Forum. Yes, save it...


----------

